# XD VS M&P at the range



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

I finally had a change to take out my new M&P 9 and my XD 9mm Tactical. This is the second time I took out my XD to range and the first for my M&P. No I am not getting into the M&P vs XD I love them both but problem is I shooting M&P way better than the XD and the M&P is a standard service and the XD is the tactical which I should be more accurate. This what happen at the range today. Ten shots at ten yards. I was using the target that tell you if you using too much or too little trigger breaking wist etc. Ok first round M&P seven shots in the ten range one in the nine almost in the ten one it the eight pushing or anticipating recoil and one missing maybe only had nine in the mag. The XD three in the ten range two in the nine two in the eight and the rest in the seven. I did two more rounds of ten maybe will have pictures later but anyway with the XD the target is shows too much or too little trigger finger also I am shooting a little low and left. I am a right handed shooter. I love the trigger on the XD better than my M&P. I can tell when the trigger reset better than the M&P. Anyway I have small hands and short fingers so I am using the small palm grip on the M&P which maybe helping I am not sure. But I would like some suggestions from the XD shoots. I just want to shoot the XD better. Do you think it is the grip? OH I live in California so no XD-M for me. :smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kmaultsby said:


> I can tell when the trigger reset better than the M&P.


I've never shot an M&P, but if the trigger reset is worse than the XD, than I never want to shoot one. I've never heard that before. :smt108

Anyways...if you shoot the M&P better, than it's probably a better fit for you.

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had an XD Tactical 40 2 years back and know the small M&P grip is significantly smaller that the XD grip. Although I shot well with the XD it never felt right and would turn my thumb knuckle bloody after 150 rounds or so. I now have an M&P40 with medium grip installed and am a happy camper. I do not have small hands.

The XD grip's bigger than the M&P medium grip as well so I am convinced your problem lies therein.

Swap the XD for another M&P either compact or long slide. Then your spare will fit you.

I found the M&P trigger to be just as good but a little different than the XD


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

most right handed shooters shoot low and left.
I do not think those targets that "diagnose" your problem are worth a spit.

In my experience for me during probably my first year of shooting and since then when I have been teaching others this seems to be common...

I think it is two different problems:
"anticipating" is leaning into the recoil a split second before the shot breaks, there have been many things written about overcoming this, do a search (dry fire and mixing in dummy rounds did it for me). This causes low shooting.

I do not know the "proper" term, but i will call it 'Pushing the trigger'. For a righty this means that even when i thought i was pressing the trigger straight back i wasn't. I had to feel like i was bringing the trigger back and right to get it going straight. i hope that makes since the way i typed it (reverse for lefties).

For many months of a few range trips a month and shooting idpa once a month i would focus on one or the other and so i would shoot low OR left until i could do both at once.


All else fails, shoot revolvers double action for a few months. That'll improve your trigger control.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If you like the way your M&P feels, but don't like the trigger, I know a guy who can make it alllll better for $65 plus shipping.

I haven't sent him my M&P #2 yet, but I will be in January I think...

PM me.

JeffWard


----------

